# aba drag car purpose build



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Well bare with me here as all my photos are on my photobucket on my phone

I'm in the process of building what I hope will set the bench Mark of aba power and performance, to start this car will be driven very little on the street maybe 10 times a year , being built specifically for drag racing

Engine build is 
Obd1 aba from 93 golf
Stock forged crank , oil squirters
Scat h beam rods arp 2000 rod bolts
Arp mains
Calico coated race bearing mains and rods
Wiseco coated side 8.5-1 forged pistons with arp rings

Cylinder head ported and polished with flow bench numbers good for over 500 hp, 1mm over valves intake and exhaust, techtonics springs, titanium retainers and light weight lliftersand a 1 off techtonics 288 on 114 degree love center there magic turbo cam just bigger

Turbo set up is as follows
Jones performance threw the hood equal length tubular exhaust manifold with 50 mm wastegate

Super hx40 hulset 60mm billet compressor, 10 blade 60mm turbine 16cm non gated housing, fully rebuilt and balanced (at the shop now)

Nubworks custom long runner manifold set up with throttle body sitting in front of timing belt area all cnc flanges port matched to head, volocity stacks, and some sweet welds 

Will be (on order) lugtronics vems Ecu tuned by Kevin him self,Kevin's custom wiring harness with boost control and wide band and sd card logging 

Fuel system 
1600cc Bosch injectors
2 044 Bosch pumps 
-8 supply lines -6 return
Custom nubworks fuel rail
5 gallon fuel cell

Bosch motor sport coil
8mm techtonics wires
Bkr7e plugs

Spec stage 4 clutch with billet flywheel

02m six speed from Audi tt converted to front wheel drive
Welded diff with arp bolts in rear gear
Stock tt shift box and selector (slight short throw)

Car is a 1987 coupe with every little thing cut out of it 

Rear floor and spare tire well cut out and replaced with 16 gauge aluminum

Rhodes racing 10 point role cage, kirky race seat , 


Now for pics
This is the bold set up that was making right around 300 whp stock block and head with stacked gaskets c2 chip and t3t4 


Now 


I will add more pictures  


This was this weekend at Pacific waterland 


Lots more to come


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

I dig it :beer:


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)




----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Mk2 8v turbo content...ahh yaa!

Subscribed :thumbup:


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

In for fellow Holset 8v. :thumbup:


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Hopefully have role cage done this week


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

jeez louise lookit how high that sits!!


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Ha that's great. 

Look I found your whole exhaust system..Just weld on a flange on there and good to go. :thumbup:


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Speaking of big turbos. A local guy is running a PTE 6262 on a 2.0 DOHC. He was over getting some jets from me on the weekend, and told me the car currently runs 30psi of boost. And that it won't fully spool in either 1st or 2nd gear. 1st is like 12psi at 6500rpm or something, 

But still I want to do my own BT build. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

G60 Carat said:


> Speaking of big turbos. A local guy is running a PTE 6262 on a 2.0 DOHC. He was over getting some jets from me on the weekend, and told me the car currently runs 30psi of boost. And that it won't fully spool in either 1st or 2nd gear. 1st is like 12psi at 6500rpm or something,
> 
> But still I want to do my own BT build. :beer:


that sounds about right but in 3rd he should still be around low to mid 4k for 20psi.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

I'm starting to think big turbo's are just traction control for FWD cars.


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Ya g60 that's the whole exhaust will exit threw fender on passanger side 

Turbo sits high but see pics with hood on it sits just like I imagined, nice cool air out of the hood


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Guess I did not put any pictures with the hood on, here you go


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

haha awesome!


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Trimmed the fenders tonight to clear the slicks , 


And sent off money to Kevin for the harness and Ecu 

Turbo is coming off next week for rebuild and intake going back to builder for fuel rail fitting and final finishing touches


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

This is what I'm up to this week done with the hardest part welding a 1/8th metal plate to 16 gauge floor took a while hutch got it now to just add about 7 more bars.


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Officially made the coupe a pain to get into ha ha 

Intake going back to builder this week to finish fuel rail and mount it
And the turbo gets its rebuild with some billet goodies


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Role cage is done


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

Along for the ride. 
Cage looks good, wish I would have just done 1/8in baseplate. 
I went with 1/4in so I feel your pain. 
16g floor pans are like paper compared to baseplate pieces 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Role cage all finished hopefully it will pass tech this spring if not it will be fixed to pass, turbo is in getting rebuild here is the spec sheet on it

Holset hx40 pro
60mm inducer billet extended tip
60mm 10 blade turbine
16cm non wastegate hot side
full rebuild, 4in exhaust
Coupled with a 50mm wastegate 

And order in to Kevin for custom harness and Ecu with all his suggested goodies , vw motor sport coil pack, boost controller,wideband, and sd card for data logging 

I will be coupled to at least 1 if not 2 tablets using usb cables for gauges 


We're does everyobevorder fuel lines and fittings from that and plexiglass windows are the next step should have order in by the end of the week


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Looks like a fun powertrain. subscribed.

NHRA techs are all over the place on what they'll cert. and not, but a few years ago, we had to build a rocker bar that the v from the main hoop attached to.


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

I have one in there since the rear floors are cut out , there is a bar right over the hump running between main hoop legs and v bars are welded to it . Night time cage pic like how it lit the bars up


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Got my turbo back it's it's beautiful billet machine work is awesome to look at

Also have gotten most of the sound deadner out of the fire walk, I'm not doing the floors it's to thin and smears 

Staging brake also came in so mounting shifter and staging brake this week and figuring out brake line fittings to make the staging brake in circuit.

Also trying to accumulate fittings and lines for fuel system


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Staging brake and shifter are mounted just have to drill threw fire wall for cables


----------



## DCI_GLI (Sep 11, 2010)

subscribed.....

i should do a build thread for my coupe drag car


----------



## My Big (Dec 26, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## DCI_GLI (Sep 11, 2010)

what series are you planning on racing in?

im planning on IDRC they use NHRA rules and are basically the series that replaced NHRA import racing class. 
according to the NHRA rules for the cage you wont pass tech or be able to get your NHRA inspection sticker for the cage. (that is if your going to have an et of 9.99 or faster)

ive been doing alot of reading for the 2014 rules and there is alot of stuff i planned on doing that will keep me from passing tech...just a friendly FYI :thumbup::beer:


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

I hve read the rules also and as far as I have read I'm in the rule book but any advice is great what are you seeing that will not let it pass? 


This cage is specs out at a 8.50 cage when installed correctly I also added the bar at the floor behind the seat for the ihra rule for cars with out factory floors ( I cut mine and added 16 gauge aluminum) and since no floor in the rear I went to the towers and might add some more down the road 

My head is within six inches of the halo bar, seat belt bar is 2 inches under shoulder line, door bars pass by my biceps and floor plates welded to the floor so no need for plate under floor


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

And yes plans are for a consistant 9 second car were in those 9s I'm not sure


----------



## DCI_GLI (Sep 11, 2010)

rabbitchaser said:


> I hve read the rules also and as far as I have read I'm in the rule book but any advice is great what are you seeing that will not let it pass?
> 
> 
> This cage is specs out at a 8.50 cage when installed correctly I also added the bar at the floor behind the seat for the ihra rule for cars with out factory floors ( I cut mine and added 16 gauge aluminum) and since no floor in the rear I went to the towers and might add some more down the road
> ...



i re-read it and the rule i was reading for the roll cage was for open bodied cars...i think your good

it starts on pg. 21
http://www.nhra.com/userfiles/file/2014 Rule Book General Regulations_120413.pdf


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Are those welds on the floor plates going to pass though? 

I think the chassis inspectors guys are kinda picky, but you won't even need anything until you break 11.50.

With my lowly 8v I'm going to be lucky to run mid 13's, but I've still had to jump through a bunch of hoops to be able to run it down our closest track. Because the engine is not original, I had to run all braided steel fuel lines. I'm only allowed 12" of rubber fuel line under the hood. Because it's a non stock turbo and nitrous car I need a fire jacket. Because I turned the battery sideways, I had to secure it with a pair of 3/8" ready rod cut size and a brace across the top. ( thank god it's not in the trunk, cause then it's even worse. NHRA battery box, vent tube, and master switch on the back ). Nitrous bottle needed a blow down tube added. 

It felt like a bunch of stuff for what's essentially not a very fast street car


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

The welds look way better in person , it was super hard to get them even that good , I had not wire brushed them yet when I took the pics but it is always up to the inspector so we will see if it does notboass it will be fixed to pass.


That's a pain in the ass track making you jump threw all those hoops, my old set up was all stock fueling compontns and they never said a word about it , they always have me craps for a 3 inch crack in my windshield on the passanger lower corner , but would still let me run

Don't count out the lowly 8v mine and das coupe have both been in low 1es on chip tunes , Mark Morris ran 10s with his mk1 , I know 9s are there , just keep working and have fun


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

^ yes and the windshield, I replaced last spring because there was a crack that ran right under the wipers.

Another guy was denied running at our track because he has a small crack in his. So I figured just do it now and be done with it. Our Tech guy is or was a Regional Safety director for NHRA, so of course he's a mega tight ass at his home track.

Oh and plastic oil lines for mechanical oil pressure can't run into the cabin. (I'm actually not NHRA legal on that, but I hid the **** out of it, so I don't have to deal with copper) We'll see if he notices. Worst case, I'll unhook it and screw a plug I'll have with me in.


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Complete fuel system on order , all -8 supply -6 return, aeromotive fpr, 2 044 pumps, -8 rail (networks) thanks to Kevin for the help getting what I need I also had him send me the vw motorsports coil pack 

Be here by end of next week hopefully


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Updates waiting on parts for now a few fuel components have shown up 

Dual 044 and -8 line and fitting and 10 micron filter for the 1600cc injectors waiting on more fittings and lines all coming from Lugtronics 


Also just ordered the surface pro 2 that will be my instrument cluster hooked to the Lug Ecu in a custom instrument panel set up like a older spec b rally car with custom switch panel 

Thanks to Lugtronics,Summit racing,and integrated engineering for fueling Parts, 


Still shooting for March or April dyno time


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Dual 044's for an 8v!


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Yep have fuel for days a nd endless boost. 

Intake manifold done with fuel rail and injectors mounted


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Nub is legit


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Yep he is the man awesome product flexable and bad ass dude, he is working on my catch can now


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Furl lines are all in the car getting ready to do pecan Windows next just waiting on lugtronics Ecu and harness and it will be ready to start, last big purchase is axles going with stage 5 drive shaft shop axles


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sc3283 (Dec 23, 2014)

NHRA chassis certification(cage inspection) does not consist of any sort of weld quality tests..they want MIG on mild steel and TIG on Moly...they check diameter of tubing, location of tubing and wall thickness of tubing...that is ALL.

9.99 or faster requires certification...10.00 and slower...tracks tech man checks(if track has a tech man)


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Orders yep clutch line to adapt my corrado master to the 02m slave, also have brake li es being built to put the hydro ebrake in line

Car is going to fabricators for a few misc metel work jobs (exhaust,Djokovic mount,intercooler piping finished, weld up the 2 small ports on the water pump.


Vems Ecu and harness should be here by febuary 1st, then radiator hoses and axles then dyno time


----------



## DCI_GLI (Sep 11, 2010)

Welding must be free of slag and porosity (directly quoted from the NHRA rule book)



sc3283 said:


> NHRA chassis certification(cage inspection) does not consist of any sort of weld quality tests..they want MIG on mild steel and TIG on Moly...they check diameter of tubing, location of tubing and wall thickness of tubing...that is ALL.
> 
> 9.99 or faster requires certification...10.00 and slower...tracks tech man checks(if track has a tech man)


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Picking the car back up tomorrow after a couple of weeks at the fabricators shop

Exhaust done, 4 in out the passanger fender out of aluminum

Coil pack mount 

Catch can

Welded up oil cooler ports on water pump

Welded up intercooler piping added bov flange

<a href="http://s232.photobucket.com/user/speedybunny2/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-02/IMG_0596.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee192/speedybunny2/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-02/IMG_0596.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_0596.jpg"/></a>


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Your photo link was broken



rabbitchaser said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## Njegos18t (Jul 31, 2007)

What will you run for axles? Driveshaft shop or custom welded axles??


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Dss axles stage 5 1000hp set up so I never have to worry about them, huge hit at 1900 dollars


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks for fixing the link


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Been a while since I posted the car is going right along down to 2 big items, axles and waiting for my lugtronics to show up here are a couple pics to catch up


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Cool!


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)




----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)




----------



## Ken's Mom (Jan 23, 2007)

to me it looks as if your cage is good to 10.00 if you do not go over 135. guy who made this post is a friend of mine, and i pick his brain a lot for stuff i know he knows and i do not. judging by the new chassis he is building he might just have an idea of what is really going on, too.

also, 9.99 or quicker, or >135 mph also requires a ton more safety, too. a lvl 2 drivers physical, an NHRA license class 4 to start good to 8.50, full fire suit SFI 3.2A/1 single layer if gas 3.2A/5 3 layer if ethanol 3.2A/15 5 layer if alcohol, neck brace, boots, gloves, flywheel retention band/scatter shield (fwd), parachute >150, and of course the chassis certification. along with the standard harness and helmet of course.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4725032-ROLL-BAR-CAGE-INFO-thread&highlight=roll+cage


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

The role cage is good to 8.50 as it sits by the rule book and also the manufacture of the cage, has all points to go that fast

As for the other requirement, when we get there I will complete all those, I gfs this car want to run 9s I'm not going to hold it back, 


I have my Sfi rated belt now installed, along with a certified helmet, I want a fire jacket anyway so will look into one soon, I'm sure it will take a while to get that fast anyway as I'm learning and tuning a completely new set up so I don't want expectations high untill I get to drive the car


----------



## Ken's Mom (Jan 23, 2007)

rabbitchaser said:


> The role cage is good to 8.50 as it sits by the rule book and also the manufacture of the cage, has all points to go that fast


ok good luck with it.


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Just wondering what you see I'm missing to get the cert to go faster I'm all for more Ingo and learning, just saying that th specs on the cage as installed are rated to 8.50, now the welds could be the stopervin that case they will be redone, thanks for the thread though lots of good info


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

rabbitchaser said:


> I have my Sfi rated belt now installed, along with a certified helmet, I want a fire jacket anyway so will look into one soon,


If the car runs 18's you'll need a fire jacket. As soon as any non-stock turbo or supercharger goes on the car, you need it. Same with nitrous, you could spray a 19 second d15 Honda into the 17's and still need a fire jacket. 

I picked up a Racequip SFI1 locally for under $60. I'm not sure at what speed you need SFI3 or SFI5, but I think faster than 10.00 you need the pants/gloves/jacket and likely SFI3 for that. I think it's a 5 layer if you run E85/Alcohol. I don't really know the rules up there, because I will never go that fast. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

G60 Carat said:


> If the car runs 18's you'll need a fire jacket. As soon as any non-stock turbo or supercharger goes on the car, you need it. Same with nitrous, you could spray a 19 second d15 Honda into the 17's and still need a fire jacket.
> 
> I picked up a Racequip SFI1 locally for under $60. I'm not sure at what speed you need SFI3 or SFI5, but I think faster than 10.00 you need the pants/gloves/jacket and likely SFI3 for that. I think it's a 5 layer if you run E85/Alcohol. I don't really know the rules up there, because I will never go that fast. :laugh:


hmmm never knew that!


----------



## Ken's Mom (Jan 23, 2007)

G60 Carat said:


> If the car runs 18's you'll need a fire jacket. As soon as any non-stock turbo or supercharger goes on the car, you need it. Same with nitrous, you could spray a 19 second d15 Honda into the 17's and still need a fire jacket.
> 
> I picked up a Racequip SFI1 locally for under $60. I'm not sure at what speed you need SFI3 or SFI5, but I think faster than 10.00 you need the pants/gloves/jacket and likely SFI3 for that. I think it's a 5 layer if you run E85/Alcohol. I don't really know the rules up there, because I will never go that fast. :laugh:


actually, you do not need a jacket until 13.99 and lower, same with a helmet.

and i wrote what you need and when up there if you read it. i did not mention the SFI damper and SFI flywheel in that, as they hardly ever even look at that stuff unless you are going REALLY fast. 



> *13.99 to 10.00; all E.T. non-OEM supercharged, non-OEM
> turbocharged or nitrous-equipped cars with an OEM or 0.24inch steel firewall: Jacket meeting SFI Spec 3.2A/1 mandatory. *





> 9.99 or quicker, or >135 mph also requires a ton more safety, too. a lvl 2 drivers physical, an NHRA license class 4 to start good to 8.50,* full fire suit* SFI 3.2A/1 single layer if gas 3.2A/5 3 layer if ethanol 3.2A/15 5 layer if alcohol, neck brace, boots, gloves, flywheel retention band/scatter shield (fwd), parachute >150, and of course the chassis certification. along with the standard harness and helmet of course.


you should probably really just spend the $12 and get the rulebook, it will help you out a lot. here is an old one, and the rules have not lessened since then. the very LAST page is a quick guide to speed/time and requirements for that level.

http://www.nhra.com/tech_specs/sportcompact/2008_SC_Rulebook.pdf

here is the current rulebook for sale. you could look at it online for free if you had an NHRA license or membership.

http://store.nhra.com/products/nhra-2015-rulebook/

lastly, the reason i said that about your cage, is the bar that goes rocker to rocker. if you read that thread i linked you to, you would have read about it. you also would have seen the design drawings from S&W, a reputable cage manufacturer, showing that sill bar in place.










like i said, i talk to a guy who knows a little bit about drag cars. so again, good luck hope to see you going fast soon!


----------



## Ken's Mom (Jan 23, 2007)

some other few things.....

the seat back needs to be fastened or secured to the seat bar.

you cannot grind any welds on the cage.

SFI rated padding anywhere the helmet can touch the cage hoop or over-door bars.

belts need to be secured properly, read the book on that. especially the positioning of the anti-submarine (crotch) belt.

it all takes time and money to do and do correctly. material wall thickness is a big deal and a make or break item as well. because they require .118 wall thickness does not mean you can go out and get .118 material. there is thickness variances and then stretching it on mandrel bending thins it out as well. so you need to get .134 wall (for ERW/mild steel) to meet spec. they sonic test it when they cert the cage.

the order you need to get stuff done if you really can go >135 mph or better than 10.00 is:

Driver Physical, higher standard than DOT.
NHRA license passes, 6 passes required witnessed by drivers at or higher than the level of license you want. 2 passes 330, 2 passes half track, 2 full pulls. the full pulls HAVE to go faster than 135 to count, also. the distance is 330-ish, up to the track. they want to see that you can operate and control your car.
Cage cert can be done at any time, and they do not look at things like oil lines, etc. their only function is to visually inspect the element inside the car that would protect the driver in case of an accident.

but the physical sets the date your license is good from. so if you take 6 months after the physical to get the license passes done, then you gave up 6 months on the 2 yrs length. ALSO, if you do not complete these 6 passes within a years time, you start over.

this guy i talk to, he has been thru all of it. been booted for too fast. cage denied for tube size. start over took too long for the passes.


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

My cage is from s&w and has the added bar, as for the rocker bar vw does not need it since the frame rail outside the driver feet, 
Padding is going in along with seat mount, it all depends on the inspector also, we have a 9.5 truck No support at the seat, 


As for the added turbo our track does not in force that rule at all, all of us have added turboes as long as we are not faster than 11.5 no jackets are needed


----------



## Ken's Mom (Jan 23, 2007)

rabbitchaser said:


> My cage is from s&w and has the added bar, as for the rocker bar vw does not need it since the frame rail outside the driver feet,
> Padding is going in along with seat mount, it all depends on the inspector also, we have a 9.5 truck No support at the seat,
> 
> 
> As for the added turbo our track does not in force that rule at all, all of us have added turboes as long as we are not faster than 11.5 no jackets are needed


so since you are in Portland right? you surely have to know the guy i am talking about then. he has a fast Audi he runs at Portland International Raceway and at Woodburn. he has been kicked out of both places for going too fast when he first got his car going, both times going faster than 135. anyhow, i would be really surprised if you didnt know him, he is good friends with Nubworks and almost all of his custom aluminum stuff is done by him. and goes to the VW shows with his cars.

he could help you with any questions you had about cages and safety, etc.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

You sure on that fire jacket rule there?

This is the standard issue applied at Atco, Etown, Island Dragway, and all the local tracks here.



> When is a fire jacket required?
> 
> A fire jacket is required for ALL racers running an aftermarket power adder (turbocharger, supercharger, or nitrous oxide system.) In addition, a fire jacket is required for all racers running quicker than 11.50. We have these available for rent or for sale in the concession stand.


You would just run a bellhousing blanket for a VW, no?


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Oh awesome Ya I know Aaron I will have him look over the car at the first event have him give me ideas on what will be needed when I hit the 9sec range


----------



## Spoolin2Liter (Sep 10, 2014)

subscribed


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Last big pieces on there way, lugtronics ecu with race harness, boost controller, wide band, and a set of custom 02m to mk2 stage 5 axles all should be here in 2 weeks then wire and tune should have the car at the races in May 3 events in one month should be a good brake in for it.


Have to find time in there to get the car wrapped by my sponsor infinite vinyl


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

update, got confirmation axles shipped out yesterday puts them here around Thursday

and hoping lugtronics stuff ships out Monday, kevin gave me the update that harness is almost complete, then to wiring everything to the switch panel and get it started. 


then schedule time with kevin to get him to remote tune it, and have It ready to go race.


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Lugtronic Ecu and wiring and all the other goodies showed up Friday, harness went right in like a glove and is pretty much perfect, I relocated the iat sensor to the boost tube right before throttle body to stop heat soaking, just wiring to finish up now and it should come Ali e this week


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

subscribed...looks awesome so far


----------



## Spoolin2Liter (Sep 10, 2014)

Looking great man keep up the good work. Looks like we will be getting our cars on the road in the same time frame. Cant wait to see some numbers from this thing.


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Cranked the car over using the starter button yesterday and cleaned up a bunch of stuff tightened all fuel connections solid mounted fuel cell,

All I need is my fuel pump harness that should be here early this next week and the beast will fire up, hoping to hit dyno this next weekend with Kevin on the phone to remote tune it we will see how far a aba can go hoping for 600 whp out of this set up we will see if those numbers are there


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

rabbitchaser said:


> Cranked the car over using the starter button yesterday and cleaned up a bunch of stuff tightened all fuel connections solid mounted fuel cell,
> 
> All I need is my fuel pump harness that should be here early this next week and the beast will fire up, hoping to hit dyno this next weekend with Kevin on the phone to remote tune it we will see how far a aba can go hoping for 600 whp out of this set up we will see if those numbers are there


I'm excited. Keep me posted and lemme know if you need anything. :beer:


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Can't wait to see numbers and passes!


----------



## moorin (Jul 1, 2008)

awesome build i love a good 8v!

the dss axles you have bought are they 02m inner cv to mk2 4x100 outer cv or you fitted vr6 hubs?

i spoke to dss and the guy said he wouldnt be able to make the axles any stronger with that combo for 500ish hp.

do you have a link or are they custom ordered?

great build keep up the good work


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Car Is RUNNING, I have put 20 miles of city driving on it so far most boost it has seen is 7psi just for brake in, hitting the dyno Thursday night with Kevin on the phone to remote tune it, motor sounds awesome with the 288 turbo cam and pulls hard even with only 7 psi, it is a rough ride now with the 600 pound rear springs and how light the car is, I will try to post the video from Facebook that my wife took and some pictures


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Axles are custom dss stage 5s had to call with measurements


----------



## stagz (Jan 9, 2015)

love this whole thread.
learned on my last car if i need a hole in the hood, just do it, its my hood any way. I'm in the process of building my 2.0 now along the same lines for motor internals but not so much boost and it will be a daily driver will make a post soon with photos my self. as i will surly need some help and pointers form some one.


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Ran the car this weekend had 3 solid passes, car has fuelling issues I need to figure out Kevin has duty cycle turned up for a car making 800 hp but it's just rich enough for 8 psi right now so I'm doing flow test today to figure this out so we can turn the boost up.

Any way car is on 8 psi and only revved to 6k was still able to run consistant low 14s Kevin figures I was making 160hp is all so this car is light. I'm extremely happy as of now and will have it making big power soon

Look me up on face book names Ryan cornelison for videos my brother posted them.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Congrats on getting out there! Pics on FB look great. Did you have space saver spares on the back?


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Just the wheels, tires are R rated smart car tires


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Gotcha!


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

fuelling issue is figured out, time to start turning it up it will hit the track again in 2 weeks hopefully pushing alot more psi and anti lag and traction control will be in play, much quicker times to come.


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Had the car out a couple times now fixed a few issues, quickest time so far at 14psi boost is a 11.64 at 119 mph, after that run found intake leaking at he'd flange along with injector leaking air badly, so intake was removed found it is warped, so intake was machined flat and new injector seals installed and switch he'd over to the gm iat sensor, Kevin from lugtronic remote accessed my computer did more tuning turned up the boost some and chatted with me for about 2 hours

Car will be out this Saturday on a not very well prepped track so hoping to be in the 11.2 range then hit the good track in 2 weeks and hope to be in the 10s


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Good updates! This thing is going to really go!!


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Great times on such low boost, there is a lot more in there!

So did you need a fire jacket before you went faster than 11.50?


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Nope fire jacket is needed at 10.5, at 11.5 they inspect for sfi rated seat belts


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Fastest run so far is a 11.41 at 121 on 18 psi, got it turned up a bit more working out some kinks hope to be in the 10s this weekend here is how it looks now


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Awesome progress in a short period of time. This has been exciting to watch.


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Had the car out a couple weeks ago got it running right again Kevin did a little tuning on it at the track was able to pick up 7mph in the 1/4 traction was not good low 1.7 60ft times and spinning in 2nd but 3rd and 4th were pulling hard gained 35+ mph in the back 1/8th mile so now pc is a 11.37 at 128mph test and tune next weekend with added no lift shift see if we can get in the 10s and get more tuning in


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Well hit my goal for the year and it's officially the second fastest aba drag car in north America behind Mark Morris, ran a 10.92 at 133 then was able to back it up with a new pb of 10.78 at 135, r me to get certified and my licence before next year

Big thanks to Kevin black he worked on the Tune all day via email, 

I'm pretty sure the car has low 10s in it as it sits right now with me getting better at driving


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice work! did u get your shift cut running?


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Ya Kevin got back to me Friday night and was on board the whole day Saturday


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

have you had a chance to weigh or dyno it? Curious about those figures! Great job on the build


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Weigh in and dyno will happen this next year January febuary time


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

New manifold and intercooler and bigger water pump and lines for cooler are changes for this year along with certs for the cage and my but a licences so I can go faster


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

Manifold looks great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

any updates?


----------

